# GTO's in and around 757 area code (southern VA)



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

*Richmond, Hampton Roads, North Carolina, Eastern Shore, etc. :*

We have set this up over on a couple of the other gto websites, I figured I'd post it over here as well. This should be a great opportunity for us all to meet and check out each others hot Goats. 

*757 Goats: Hampton Roads Hooters Tour I*
*January 14th: 1:00 PM* ~ 1st Stop of Many

*Hooters* on Battlefield Boulevard in Chesapeake. The address is: 

801 N. Battlefield Boulevard
Chesapeake, VA 23320

Hopefully the weather will be what it has been and we can get some Hooter Girls to pose with the cars.









For those on other forums please feel free to post on them to invite other local Goat brothers. Hey if you live in Richmond or NC come on by. The more the merrier. If this is a success and everyone has a good time, Hooter stop II in Newport News in February sometime.









So far we have at least 10 GTO's coming and the more the better.

Hope to see you guys there.

Nick


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Im gonna try and make it, I work part time right down the street at the UPS Store, so Ill get there one way or the other


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Im gonna try and make it, I work part time right down the street at the UPS Store, so Ill get there one way or the other


Awesome, see you there hopefully.


----------



## alphy77 (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll try and make it also! Just picked up my 04 Black/Red M6 last month. :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I will be there, I was able to get off that day. Ill see if I can get Frank and Brent to redyno my car befor then so all the naysayers and non beleavers will have something else to chew on for a while.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> I will be there, I was able to get off that day. Ill see if I can get Frank and Brent to redyno my car befor then so all the naysayers and non beleavers will have something else to chew on for a while.


****, you reminded me, I'll bring my dynosheet to prove mine as well and get someone to take a pic of it so I can post it.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I was bored the other day so I went over to there shop which is only a few miles from my shop and took a look at your sheet cause I wanted to see for myself. I also looked at the other GTO's that they dynoed and from what I saw there are 2 groups of numbers in stock form, some are 320-330 and the others are 340-350. Since the LS2 came out those ranges seem to be the most common and from what I can tell the SAE corrected #, dyno or trans does not seem to change what group you end up in. It realy makes me wonder if there are different assembly plants, lines, quality in parts, generaly just why the 30 HP spread across what should be identical cars. Frank has me schedualed to redyno on thursday so well see what is going on. My new numbers should be a little higher just because of the extra milage put on since the last time, about 3000 miles, I doubt the Harrop Diff cover will change anything as far as Dyno numbers go. The only thing its realy gonna do on the dyno is keeping the Differential from torquing under acceleration.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Yeah, I was bored the other day so I went over to there shop which is only a few miles from my shop and took a look at your sheet cause I wanted to see for myself. I also looked at the other GTO's that they dynoed and from what I saw there are 2 groups of numbers in stock form, some are 320-330 and the others are 340-350. Since the LS2 came out those ranges seem to be the most common and from what I can tell the SAE corrected #, dyno or trans does not seem to change what group you end up in. It realy makes me wonder if there are different assembly plants, lines, quality in parts, generaly just why the 30 HP spread across what should be identical cars. Frank has me schedualed to redyno on thursday so well see what is going on. My new numbers should be a little higher just because of the extra milage put on since the last time, about 3000 miles, I doubt the Harrop Diff cover will change anything as far as Dyno numbers go. The only thing its realy gonna do on the dyno is keeping the Differential from torquing under acceleration.


Yeah Frank and Brent are awesome, they pretty much assured me a 400whp GTO with just the Predator custom tune. Got to admit, it will be one hell of an advertising line for them.:cool My mileage probably helps as well, I have 19,000 miles.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, they have pritty much said they are gonna come and swipe my car as soon as they get the preditor in. That way they can get started on different tunes as soon as possible and have all of the R&D done to make big power for people.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey fat nick how's it going? Sorry i missed out had to work, but look forward to hookin up with you guys. Maybe the feb meeting? i'm here in hampton, so ill try to make it :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah the Feburary one is at the Hooters in Hampton on Mercury. 2/18.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Just so we are all on the same page, Is that the Hooters across from Pomoco Nissan, not to far from Bass Pro? I also want to make sure everyone is going to meet there this weekend


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep thats the place


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

How many people are gonna show with the prediction of snow tomarrow, they are saying an 80% chance? Also what time are we meeting?


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

yeppers I will be there.. I'm actually heading out to chesepeake to meet up with whoever is going there first then cruising with everyone back over to this side of the water.. can't wait to finally make one of these.. I'll see you guys on the cruise.. oh new radar detector has arrived.. Bel RX65 pro.. I'm coming heavily armed..


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Were in Chesapeake are you gonna be at, I live about a mile from the Hooters that we met at last month? Who Is all gonna be crusen


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

we are meeting up there at 1230 so stop on by and then we are suppose to cruise up to hooters in hampton..


----------

